# My 2nd Annual Student Bellydance Show



## Ciara (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello!!!!

Yesterday was my 2nd Annual Student Showcase!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just thought I'd share some pics....









































Thanks for looking and enjoy!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2007)

wowww!! u look AMAZING!!!! those outfits are so pretty!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 16, 2007)

Awesome... love the color of ur outfit u look amazing in it too


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 16, 2007)

You look gorgeous!!  I love your costume!   Belly dancing sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 16, 2007)

You look brilliant! Yay! Bellydance rules!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 16, 2007)

WOW Shake it mama! That's awesome! Great photos and it looks like so much fun!


----------



## Ciara (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Bellydancing is alot of fun, i strongly recommend taking a class if you can.


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_Thanks everyone. Bellydancing is alot of fun, i strongly recommend taking a class if you can._

 
Seconded! Looking at these pics makes me miss me old oriental/egyptian style classes a whole lot acksherlly. I've moved on to (American) Tribal style bellydance almost exclusively, with the odd bit of dabbling in Gothic style bellydance, but if I had the cash to keep all three classes going I'd happily be bellydancing every single night of the week. Its just so much fun!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

that looks so fun!! i wanna try!!


----------



## User34 (Apr 17, 2007)

you look awesome! and it's great that you have so much  fun doing this =)


----------



## Ciara (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_but if I had the cash to keep all three classes going I'd happily be bellydancing every single night of the week. Its just so much fun!_

 







we did an egyptian piece for the show...Alf Leyla Wa Leyla
check out one of our practices..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ix3MoWd4rJg


----------



## astronaut (Apr 19, 2007)

I love your ladies' outfits!


----------



## Another Janice! (Apr 19, 2007)

I want your boobs!


----------



## Holly (Apr 19, 2007)

You look great! I love the outfits too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've always wanted to try belly dancing


----------



## Ciara (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_I want your boobs!_

 

Thanks, but i think my boobs are more enhanced by the costume...LOL


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2007)

That looks so fun!  You all look amazing.


----------



## angeluv009 (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG! ur got damn Beautiful!


----------



## Briar (Jan 5, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!  You make me long for my bellydance classes soooo much!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2008)

Great pics!  Love the outfits!


----------



## frocher (Jan 5, 2008)

You look fantastic.


----------



## rbella (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow!  All I can say is you look absolutely gorgeous!!  What an awesome costume....feels like belly dancing.


----------



## endlessnot (Jan 8, 2008)

wow!  you are gorgeous!


----------



## marreyes38 (Mar 12, 2008)

you look so pretty...you know who you remind me of??
RACHEL BILSON..=]


----------



## Toya (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations, from one bellydancer to another!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 15, 2008)

Looked like it was a lot of fun!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like so much fun, you look beautiful and LOVE the costumes!


----------



## mello (Apr 20, 2008)

That blue is a beautiful colour on you!


----------

